# bought a 03 A6 and the wife got backed into a week later



## scotzilla (Jul 9, 2012)

ive got a 03 A6 3.0 Quatro. My wife had a semi back up into here right after we bought it. Im looking for a more stylish grille and possibly some headlights but wanted to get your guys input. I dont want it to look cheap or gawdy but at the same time I wouldnt mind a little upgrade from the bland look it now has. I was looking at a rs6 grill and maybe these headlights

http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-04-Audi-...ear:2003|Model:A6&hash=item231f5c3184&vxp=mtr

Later down the road id like to lower it a little and put some wheels on it but for now since I already have to replace the hood, bumper cover and headlights I thought i would start there. thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Do not buy those lights. Garbage quality and look.


----------

